# why do I shoot it so badly?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

have a p 226 standard 9mm and a p229 stainless elite(also 9mm). Usually shoot 21-30 feet in an indoor range 

I know sigs seem to need a higher hold( not a 6 o'clock hold) to hit poa. I shoot my regular old p226 just fine. When I shoot the p229(lately) I SUCK. My shots are all over. One friend suggested it is the short action trigger that may be a factor. any thoughts on POA, technique used for a stainless elite vs a standard p229? or any hints on how to shoot this great gun better?

normally, I can figure this kind of thing out. With this gun I adjusted for a higher poa and still came no where close. I am used to combat guns that require a higher than 6 o'clock hold(poa) like heckler and koch(p30), beretta( brigadier and 92fs)....most combat guns are that way. I used to be ok with this gun and I refused to just give up and consign it  

thanks in advance for any advice or help you offer

Rob


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pistol correction chart

Right hand
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartR1S.pdf

Left hand
http://www.gunlink.info/targets/PistolChartL1S.pdf


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> have a p 226 standard 9mm and a p229 stainless elite(also 9mm). Usually shoot 21-30 feet in an indoor range
> 
> ...


Rob, when I first shoot any type of pistol that belongs to me and have accuracy issues(whether shooters error, or the sights, or both) I indeed bench rest it @ 10-15 yards to see where my groups are hitting and to familiarize myself with it's sights, trigger and break and adjust accordingly.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

sounds like I must start from scratch and diagnose MY errors--the gun is a great one--I doubt it is the gun that is off. need some range time


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> sounds like I must start from scratch and diagnose MY errors--the gun is a great one--I doubt it is the gun that is off. need some range time


Yes, I believe that bench resting the pistol will hopefully take away as much as possible your errors if any. It should help you to determine whether or not the sights need adjustment.

It should help you to determine what the sight picture hold is and with the least amount of ammo expended. I find it likewise helpful in determining where the trigger breaks at the shot, it's reset, etc.....

It works for me on those pistols not hitting where I believe they should. At the very least I'll know it's not the pistol or ammunition


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

MUCH better now!!!

it was finger positioning!

I was reading and then tried to push more finger onto the trigger(supposedly it helps shooting more consistently) -- that caused me to be erratic. I went back to using the distal 1/2 of my figer tip--BINGO-- poa=poi --me so happy!

thanks for the help guys. I was ready to bench rest it and use the corrective targets. this worked out fine


----------

